# Where to sight in and practice with 30.06 near Lehi?



## jcase16 (May 30, 2013)

So I'm in Lehi and I'm trying to find a place to sight in a 30.06 and practice. Can anybody recommend a place to do this?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

The basementO*---BaHa!-:sorry:


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

West of eagle mountain. The farther west the better.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

5mile pass is close to shooting... go futher out.


-DallanC


----------



## kd7kmp (Sep 17, 2007)

In the words of Horace Greeley, "Go west, young man". A long way west.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

In all reality, Lee Kay is only about 30 minutes from Lehi. Benches, shade, sight in service, known distances, all that is good about shooting. You can't beat it. And by the time you drive out to somewhere in the desert you could shoot, you'd already be at Lee Kay. WELL worth the $5 fee to get in. 
http://leekaycenter.com/


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

On the subject of Lee Kay, they have a sight in service that is well worth it. $10, and they'll lock your rifle in a firing vise and in 3-4 shots, do what it would take you 20 shots to do. Only better. At $1 shot for your 30-06, that is money well spent.


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

Provo canyon gun range isn't bad either they are open to the public on Saturdays for a small fee.


----------



## MKP (Mar 7, 2010)

GaryFish said:


> In all reality, Lee Kay is only about 30 minutes from Lehi. Benches, shade, sight in service, known distances, all that is good about shooting. You can't beat it. And by the time you drive out to somewhere in the desert you could shoot, you'd already be at Lee Kay. WELL worth the $5 fee to get in.
> http://leekaycenter.com/


Speaking of which, you can get in free: http://wildlife.utah.gov/dwr/news/4...75-free-shooting-at-lee-kay-june-7-and-8.html


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

gregkdc said:


> Provo canyon gun range isn't bad either they are open to the public on Saturdays for a small fee.


Where is this range? I haven't noticed it, how long a shot can you get?


----------



## gregkdc (May 19, 2008)

You just drive up the canyon a little bit and turn right. http://www.provo.org/parks.gunrange.html


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Here is some info Cooky. 
http://www.provo.org/parks.gunrange.html


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

looks like they have 50 ft, 25, 50 an 100 yard rifle ranges.


----------

